# Resveratrol with prostap?



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Good evening

Just wondered if anyone has any idea if its ok to take Resveratrol whilst on Prostap?

many thanks
angels


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry I am not familiar with this product.

I doubt there will be any data looking at specific interactions with prostap and IVF treatment.

Why do you want to take it?


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

mostly to get healthy before my next ET. im downregging because of adenomyosis

thanks
angels


----------

